Ask HN: What is your favorite programming language and why? - iio7
======
lordkrandel
Python, because it's interpreted, and focused on idioms and readability

~~~
CyberFonic
Ditto for Python, but not because it is interpreted. But because it comes with
a vast array of libraries as standard plus there are lots of third party ones
as well. Which means that I can focus on writing the essentials of my app and
not have to try to get various protocols and other incidental details to work
correctly.

------
mrkeen
Haskell, because it has your next favourite features in it. Any criticism you
have of it today will be true of your favourite language in the future (once
it catches up.)

------
skilled
English. It's the most common language in the world, and you can program your
entire life with it.

------
simonblack
C.

Simple, fast, compiled, widespread.

